# Mongoose Pinn'r Foreman: worth vs actually paid advise.



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Guys, I need an educated opinion on the bike I just purchased. It is a Mongoose Pinn'r Foreman with following components:
190 mm travel with 150 mm maxle dropouts
Fox Float RC2 180mm fork
Fox DHX 5.0 air shock
Sram X.0 short cage rear derailleur.
Avid Code R 203/185 brakes
SUN MTX-29 32 hole rims and Formula sealed bearing 20mm thru axle hubs.
MRP G2 chainguide 
The rest is unsignificant.

I got it for $1200-1500 brand new in the box(price is still floating but no more than 1500). I understand, the value is good, but how good is it actually. I really want to keep the thing and find places to ride it often, which is very hard, considering I live in Michigan. But few times a year I try to go out to bigger mountains, where sometimes I feel like my Cannondale RZ 140 is not enough going downhill(excellent uphill bike though)
So please advice me what to do with my new impulse buy and forgive my nubeness.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Bike feels kinda weird to me on the trail because of the linkage design, but that's a great price! Can't go wrong with that build. grab a pair of bigger bars in the 30-31in range, some better pedals...and you're good to go


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Seems like a smoking deal - especially with that fork. If you are really concerned, strip it own and sell the parts individually, you should be able to recoup your costs with the sale of the frame, fork, and brakes, and then make some money from the other bits....


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! The thing is - the more I have it standing here in my room, the less I wanna sell it. We have couple of trails with some drops around here, ans skills parks as well, where I don't feel like riding on my leftyfied C-dale. This one is a tank though. I'm battling myself!


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

You could definitely sell the parts alone and probably turn a profit, which is a really good thing since there will be no more customer service on the frame anymore. Just ride it till you kill the frame and use the parts to build up something new once you do.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like you're suffering from buyer's remorse. As others have said, that's a great deal and a keeper. It'll do things your other bike can't do. Most guys on this forum have more than two bikes for different riding needs (I have three). Ride it and enjoy!


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

ron m. said:


> Sounds like you're suffering from buyer's remorse. As others have said, that's a great deal and a keeper. It'll do things your other bike can't do. Most guys on this forum have more than two bikes for different riding needs (I have three). Ride it and enjoy!


No remorse whatsoever. I'm just investigating right now where can I ride It on at least weekly basis in flatlands of SE Michigan. 
This is my third bike as well, after rigid singlespeed Gary Fisher and 140mm C-Dale RZ140. So with this one I will probably cover almost all aspects of MTBing)


----------



## Oskarsig (Aug 5, 2011)

Keep it and have fun


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Oskarsig said:


> Keep it and have fun


Keeping it. Took it today for the first run at our local park. There is a short freeride run with some drops and jumps, had much fun. Then decided to take it to just the regular trail with uphills and lots of pedaling and that didn't work well. Bike's geometry and weight feel like an anchor on our trails, so next time will take my trail bike and this one with me, to do some jumps and downhill, and then ride trail normally on the other bike. Also will keep this one for lift assisted trails.


----------



## dave the builder (Jan 22, 2011)

Dude that's a great deal on a solid bike. I raced Mongoose for the last 2 seasons and their freedrive linkage was kinda weird at first because it always seemed like it wanted to buck my feet off the pedals but after I got used to it I was a better rider because I attacked things harder and planted my heels into the platforms more. Mongoose are indistructable that's for sure.


----------



## |V3nom| (May 22, 2012)

this definitely isnt a walmart bike lol.


----------



## Oskarsig (Aug 5, 2011)

arcticrobot said:


> Keeping it.


That's a good choice, downhill riding is just to much fun it's really addictive


----------

